# NEW SHIPMENT OF PREMIUM CORALS READY FOR SALE THIS SUNDAY NIGHT AT 9pm TILL 11pm



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

WE HAVE A NEW SHIPMENT OF PREMIUM CORALS READY FOR SALE THIS SUNDAY AT 9 pm TILL 11 pm

THATS RIGHT TONIGHT 9 pm - 11 pm


NICE SELECTION OF PERMIUM CORALS EXAMPLE

GOLDEN TOURCHES

GOLDEN TOURCHES WITH BRIGHT GREEN TIPS

ORANGE HAMMERS

ACRO 'S MEDIUM TO LARGE SIZE 

MANY MORE PREMIUM CORALS TO CHOOSE FROM, TO MANY TO LIST ALL.

STILL THE BEST PRICE FOR THE BEST CORALS AROUND STARTING AT $40 each SOME A BIT HIGHER BECUASE THEY COST US MORE.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent.....


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/NAFB CORAL SHIPMENT DEC 07 2014?sort=3&page=1

CLICK LINK FOR PHOTOS


----------

